

Websites are never finished, only abandoned - fitztrev
http://trevorfitzgerald.com/2011/08/websites-are-never-finished-only-abandoned/

======
phamilton
"As soon as you're born you start dying"

I think that could be said of most websites too. Even the great
Facebook/Microsoft/Google/Apple/Twitter with their millions of users aren't
immune. At some point in time, they will die out.

It could be a long time. The Dutch East India Company lasted for 200 years.
But they came to an end eventually, and so will all these companies.

~~~
Pheter
I understand the meaning behind "as soon as you're born you start dying" but
that phrase really irritates me because, well, you're not really. You're
growing, new cells are being created, new memories being made... I'd say
that's pretty much the opposite of dying.

~~~
phamilton
You never stop growing. New cells are always being created. Old cells are also
dying. When do you stop growing and start dying?

